# 1941 DX help needed



## bushb2004

Hi all,

recently picked-up a 41 "men's" (No boys) DX frame only (rough shape) trying to "bring it back to life". OK, here are the questions, please be kind since this is my first pre war ;

1. I assume its a skip tooth ?
2. A "D" rear hub was used ?, New departure ?
3. Chain ring "Sweetheart" ?
4. Drop center rims ?
5. Front hubs used (styles) ?
6. Style of truss rods (fork braces or not) ? may go to a springer.......... if ?
7. Rear rack style ?
8. Steering head style ? (bolt clamp location) 
9. Seat ?

I know I'm asking a lot, and believe me I have done some research, but the information out there is conflicting to say the least. I have always wanted a DX and I've always wanted a prewar, when this came along, it fit both the bills.


Any help, suggestions or pic's you guys/girls have would be welcomed immensely  

Thanks

Doug

PS. The Miss Teen and Fleet are almost done, updates soon.


----------



## Freqman1

bushb2004 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> recently picked-up a 41 "men's" (No boys) DX frame only (rough shape) trying to "bring it back to life". OK, here are the questions, please be kind since this is my first pre war ;
> 
> 1. I assume its a skip tooth ? Yes
> 2. A "D" rear hub was used ?, New departure ? Yes with the three little hash marks
> 3. Chain ring "Sweetheart" ? Yes
> 4. Drop center rims ? Yes
> 5. Front hubs used (styles) ? Prob Schwinn script but possibly ND
> 6. Style of truss rods (fork braces or not) ? may go to a springer.......... if ? Not sure on this the DX may not have had the standoffs
> 7. Rear rack style ? Nine hole-slots
> 8. Steering head style ? (bolt clamp location) Not sure what you are asking here
> 9. Seat ? Mesinger sliding rail
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot, and believe me I have done some research, but the information out there is conflicting to say the least. I have always wanted a DX and I've always wanted a prewar, when this came along, it fit both the bills.
> 
> 
> Any help, suggestions or pic's you guys/girls have would be welcomed immensely
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doug
> 
> PS. The Miss Teen and Fleet are almost done, updates soon.




If nobody else posts pics I'll get some up later. You may want to reconsider your options though. Building one of these from scratch is not economically feasible. You can buy a decent pre-war DX for under $1k which is way cheaper than building from a frame.  V/r Shawn


----------



## bushb2004

The economical aspect is not the question, I am looking to " bring back to life"  something ( a part of history )  that would be lost.   As far as steering head, the handle bar bolt location specifically

Thanks for your reply

I keep my bikes to pass on



Freqman1 said:


> If nobody else posts pics I'll get some up later. You may want to reconsider your options though. Building one of these from scratch is not economically feasible. You can buy a decent pre-war DX for under $1k which is way cheaper than building from a frame.  V/r Shawn


----------



## bushb2004

1K ? Hmm maybe I should be buying Shinola Bicycles . Just kidding. Thanks for your input.

QUOTE=Freqman1;466550]If nobody else posts pics I'll get some up later. You may want to reconsider your options though. Building one of these from scratch is not economically feasible. You can buy a decent pre-war DX for under $1k which is way cheaper than building from a frame.  V/r Shawn[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ozark Flyer

I think the truss rod setup still looked like this in 41.  Pay no attention to the stem, not original.


----------



## bushb2004

Thanks, That's a beauty. What year is it ?


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hi Doug, Pictures of my '40 DX*

Hi Doug,
   Below are a few pictures of my 1940 Schwinn DX ( Badged as a Packard) for reference. Your bike should be pretty much the same except for the newer style tank graphics. 1940 was the last year for the design you see on my tank, yours would have the downward wings. This bike is completely original and obviously unrestored. Good luck with your project !............Wayne

Also note...The bike has a Delta 3-Ribbed Front load Torpedo, and the original tooled stem.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey Ozark*

Hey Ozark,,,Nice bike!,
    Yours also looks like a 1940, and your stem looks just like mine and mine is original, why do you think that yours isn't?..........Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Thanks Guys.  Mine is a 39 as shown by the straight down tube(and $1k will not touch it).  There is however one on ebay right now with a tank, truss rods, chainguard and other parts for $540.   I like the bike and ride it quite often.  I removed the original stem (which was in very bad shape) and replaced it with this deco stem with matching red hash marks.  The top part of mine is a bit different than yours Wayne.  I have seen DX models with your stem Wayne and agree yours is original.  I'm looking forward to following your 41 build, Bush.  Please post pics.

I don't have a good close up pic of the original stem From my DX but it looked like the one in my 38 C Model below.


----------



## okozzy

*My 41 DX*

Here's my 41 Dx, / Excelsior.
Notice the painted rims, fender braces and truss rods. This bike rides as smooth as butter.

Let me know if you need pics. of bike details.

Good Luck with your build!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Wow!  Really nice.  It's turning into a regular DX love-fest.  Who would have thought that of the lowly DX.


----------



## tripple3

Ozark Flyer said:


> Wow!  Really nice.  It's turning into a regular DX love-fest.  Who would have thought that of the lowly DX.




I love mine and it has been for sale for a while asking $900 original.  missing the rear rack... if it ever had one. 




-41 has a K2 41 Dated Morrow rear hub everything else as Freqman1 described the gooseneck is a Wald number three. 



  mine is Goodrich badged says challenger on the tank.


----------



## TheDXjedi

okozzy said:


> Here's my 41 Dx, / Excelsior.
> Notice the painted rims, fender braces and truss rods. This bike rides as smooth as butter.
> 
> Let me know if you need pics. of bike details.
> 
> Good Luck with your build!



was the painting of those parts a Excelsior thing? cause my41 maroon dx has the same painted parts like yours does


----------



## okozzy

sickdogsDX said:


> was the painting of those parts a Excelsior thing? cause my41 maroon dx has the same painted parts like yours does




Not an Excelsior thing, I think is has to do with the fact that we were nearing war (1941)... perhaps a pre-black out parts during the war.


----------



## TheDXjedi

Cool, to help with the war efforts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi

here's a pic of mine with the painted parts



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushb2004

WOW! Thanks guys for the quick responses, all the pics and information are invaluable. All I can say is, I'm glad to have found this forum and be a part of the sickness ( joking ) , you guys are awesome. Thanks a million and I will be posting updates on this project.

Doug


----------



## Freqman1

Despite the description ('48) this is probably a '41 and someone got a smok'n deal. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=131537553279


----------



## old hotrod

Here are a couple of pics of my blue and white 41 DX for reference...and yes, it is also for sale...


----------



## jkent

Freqman1 said:


> Despite the description ('48) this is probably a '41 and someone got a smok'n deal. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1940s-...NGOY2QfJFtmySlt4sLyW8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 221936




Shawn 
I agree this was a smoking deal, but I think it would have brought more money if the seller would have been willing to ship.
jkent


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Well, Doug.  I hope that answered your question and gave you a nice prewar DX buzz.


----------



## tripple3

Ozark Flyer said:


> Well, Doug.  I hope that answered your question and gave you a nice prewar DX buzz.




Great Pic. Love the 2 Speed!



Yeah! Nicely done!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

tripple3 said:


> Come on Ozark flyer you took the top of the page... Edit; add a big picture of your best DX please.




I just have this same one with the ripped up seat, pitted chrome parts, and dirty yellowed tires.  My weekend coffee shop ride.


----------



## ChattyMatty

Are my eyes deceiving me or am I not seeing a second dimple in the fender for the truss rods on these '41's? If not I've got a nice but surface rusty front fender and repop chainguard for your frame from a similar project I aborted earlier this year... I could toss the fender in my electrolytic bath if you're not looking to go the beater route. I was assuming the single dimple fender I have was from a stripped down non-truss model, but I'm not seeing the wide dimple of the usual pre-war fenders nor the double dimple of the post-war springer-type fenders here either.


----------



## bushb2004

Ozark Flyer said:


> Well, Doug.  I hope that answered your question and gave you a nice prewar DX buzz.




It sure did, thanks to everyone.


----------



## tripple3

*Dimples....*



ChattyMatty said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or am I not seeing a second dimple in the fender for the truss rods on these '41's? If not I've got a nice but surface rusty front fender and repop chainguard for your frame from a similar project I aborted earlier this year... I could toss the fender in my electrolytic bath if you're not looking to go the beater route. I was assuming the single dimple fender I have was from a stripped down non-truss model, but I'm not seeing the wide dimple of the usual pre-war fenders nor the double dimple of the post-war springer-type fenders here either.




Right. 1 dimple for fork; none needed for truss rods.
These fenders are fat, full coverage.


----------



## ChattyMatty

Yup, that's the animal then. Deep wide fender, soft stamping at the edges.


----------



## ChattyMatty

And for correct front fender brace length I'm getting roughly 14 3/8" and 14 3/4" from peak to hole? I let my pre-war fork go and while I assume my '48 fork would be the close enough to the same to check them, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## bushb2004

OK, another series of questions

Are pre war springers different than post war ?

Is the front fender different ?


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Both the legs and trussrods are different on prewar springers.


----------



## Freqman1

Yes and generally yes. The pre war springer have a different length head tube for both boys and girls. Post war springers (or any post war Schwinn fork for that matter) fit either boys or girls frames. V/r Shawn


----------



## bushb2004

This is what I'm starting with, bottom pic is before blasting.


----------



## bushb2004

Something about the seat post clamp, or lack of. Whats going on there ?




old hotrod said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my blue and white 41 DX for reference...and yes, it is also for sale...
> View attachment 221955
> View attachment 221956
> View attachment 221957


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bushb2004 said:


> Something about the seat post clamp, or lack of. Whats going on there ?



Short frame...


----------



## bricycle

Have a set of wheels for her, think with ND "D". reasonable, pm w/e-mail for pics.


----------



## bushb2004

Thanks for the offer, but I already picked-up a skip tooth ND "D" and Drop center rims, along with the following:

Steering Head
Chain Guard
Skip tooth " Sweat Heart" sprocket and crank
Front and Rear fenders
Rear Rack

Still need a Tank, Truss Rod assembly and seat.

Thanks






bricycle said:


> Have a set of wheels for her, think with ND "D". reasonable, pm w/e-mail for pics.


----------



## bushb2004

It was originally red


----------



## bushb2004

What is the story on the back fender, some are short and some are long ?


----------



## old hotrod

bushb2004 said:


> Something about the seat post clamp, or lack of. Whats going on there ?




16" frame...rest of the frame is standard 18" size just allows for lower seat height...


----------



## Ozark Flyer

bushb2004 said:


> What is the story on the back fender, some are short and some are long ?




Short for a drop stand (39) long for a kick stand 40+.


----------



## tripple3

Ozark Flyer said:


> Short for a drop stand (39) long for a kick stand 40+.




1941 Goodrich challenger






This one rides just as good as it looks


----------



## bushb2004

update


----------



## Larmo63

Wrong front fender braces. Etc.


----------



## bushb2004

Larmo63 said:


> Wrong front fender braces. Etc.



Thanks for your unsolicited help


----------



## PCHiggin

"Any help, suggestions or pic's you guys/girls have would be welcomed immensely" 

Seems to me  you were soliciting for help? Lose the thin skin


----------



## bushb2004

PCHiggin said:


> "Any help, suggestions or pic's you guys/girls have would be welcomed immensely"
> 
> Seems to me  you were soliciting for help? Lose the thin skin




since you felt abligated to


PCHiggin said:


> "Any help, suggestions or pic's you guys/girls have would be welcomed immensely"
> 
> Seems to me  you were soliciting for help? Lose the thin skin




Since you felt obligated to interject and only partial quote me, I have added the complete original request of mine from June 2015 ( see below ).  note: As you can hopefully see,  I am not asking for information on fenders.


Thank you for your concern.


“Hi all,


recently picked-up a 41 "men's" (No boys) DX frame only (rough shape) trying to "bring it back to life". OK, here are the questions, please be kind since this is my first pre war ;


1. I assume its a skip tooth ?

2. A "D" rear hub was used ?, New departure ?

3. Chain ring "Sweetheart" ?

4. Drop center rims ?

5. Front hubs used (styles) ?

6. Style of truss rods (fork braces or not) ? may go to a springer.......... if ?

7. Rear rack style ?

8. Steering head style ? (bolt clamp location)

9. Seat ?


I know I'm asking a lot, and believe me I have done some research, but the information out there is conflicting to say the least. I have always wanted a DX and I've always wanted a prewar, when this came along, it fit both the bills.



Any help, suggestions or pic's you guys/girls have would be welcomed immensely


Thanks


Doug


PS. The Miss Teen and Fleet are almost done, updates soon.”


----------



## PCHiggin

You're welcome,always wanting to help


----------



## Larmo63

Sometimes it is better to know what you are looking for and get the right parts (or as close as you can get) before you
start a resto. No disrespect was intended. You did ask. 

I've been involved with bicycles ever since I was 12 years old and I still learn things.


----------



## bushb2004

Larmo63 said:


> Sometimes it is better to know what you are looking for and get the right parts (or as close as you can get) before you
> start a resto. No disrespect was intended. You did ask.
> 
> I've been involved with bicycles ever since I was 12 years old and I still learn things.




Thank you for trying to help me and no disrespect taken , but I might have given the wrong impression. I’m not actually looking for advise on how you do restorations or information about you, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larmo63

Okay, be a DICK.


----------



## PCHiggin

ditto


----------



## the tinker




----------



## bushb2004

Larmo63 said:


> Okay, be a DICK.


----------



## bushb2004

PCHiggin said:


> ditto


----------



## PCHiggin

Thanks  for your unsolicited help


----------



## bushb2004

PCHiggin said:


> Thanks  for your unsolicited help



You're welcome,always wanting to help


----------



## PCHiggin

lol,Now thats better. A sense of humor


----------



## bushb2004

Update: tank paint is not correct for year and will be changed, front fender needs some attention, also rims are for mock up only, its getting painted drop centers.


----------



## REC

bushb2004 said:


> Update: tank paint is not correct for year and will be changed, front fender needs some attention, also rims are for mock up only, its getting painted drop centers.
> 
> View attachment 687768




Question on the tank - Is that one of the repro tanks or an original? If a repro, I'd love to see what the front fits to the frame like. Call me curious, as I've heard the tanks don't fit the same and can't see a reason, but don't have one off a bike to test.
Thanks!
REC
PS: here's my '39 frame on the wall, and the complete original bike I got a few years later:


----------



## bushb2004

REC said:


> Question on the tank - Is that one of the repro tanks or an original? If a repro, I'd love to see what the front fits to the frame like. Call me curious, as I've heard the tanks don't fit the same and can't see a reason, but don't have one off a bike to test.
> Thanks!
> REC
> PS: here's my '39 frame on the wall, and the complete original bike I got a few years later:
> View attachment 687801
> 
> View attachment 687798



Its a repro, I'll try and get some pics of the front of the tank this weekend. I don't recall having any problems with fit though.


----------



## schwinnduke

Well, I'm having issues fitting a repop tank on to my 41... I've spoken to Dan/bicyclebones and he says it's an easy trim around the bottom front to get the tank to fit... 
I'm yet to try, I might instead hunt for an original... hint, hint!!
Martin


----------



## bushb2004

Sorry it took so long, here is mine


----------



## bushb2004

Progress update: color soon


----------



## bushb2004

Update, moving along.


----------



## bushb2004

A little more


----------



## bushb2004

Assembly begins


----------



## bushb2004

A little more done


----------



## Shawn Michael

bushb2004 said:


> A little more done
> View attachment 821199



That looks great! Nice work so far. What type of paint did you use?


----------



## REC

bushb2004 said:


> A little more done
> View attachment 821199




 What else are you going to do? Looks to me like it's time to stick a fork in it and call it done... Looks perfectly black and white.... 
REC


----------



## bushb2004




----------



## bushb2004

Shawn Michael said:


> That looks great! Nice work so far. What type of paint did you use?



https://www.automotivetouchup.com/auto_paint.asp


----------



## bushb2004

REC said:


> What else are you going to do? Looks to me like it's time to stick a fork in it and call it done... Looks perfectly black and white....
> REC



Chain needs to go on, seat base needs to be flipped ( its upside down ) rack and rear fender reflectors need to be installed and a final clean and detail.


----------



## REC

Very distracted by the color.  Looks black and white, but it is really blue and white.
That'll get me every time!
Beautimus!
REC


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very nice. is that an original color combination with the white fenders?


----------



## fordmike65

49autocycledeluxe said:


> very nice. is that an original color combination with the white fenders?



I believe they did offer a reverse paint scheme such as Marty's '39

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-excelsior-moto-dx.120178/#post-800928


----------



## REC

I have one of the reverse colored ones too - not as perfect as that one though!


 
But it ain't bad!
REC


----------

